# Fork hits with steel ammo



## Ghetto Blaster (May 2, 2020)

If I shoot 11mm steel balls with 15mm Theraband Gold I get non stop fork hits, this seems to be almost 80% of the time. However, when I target shoot Airsoft BB's, I never get fork hits and I am becoming fairly accurate at hitting small targets withe the BB's. Shooting 11mm steel balls is another story. I am not sure what I am doing wrong. The fork hits are all occurring in exactly the same spot on the fork.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

what type SS,and do you twist the pouch?


----------



## Ghetto Blaster (May 2, 2020)

They are 11mm carbon steel ball bearings that weigh 5.4 grams. I may be twisting the pouch, didn't think of that. It doesn't happen withe the small ammo though.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Use tubes instead of bands. I have never had a fork hit with tubes.

When I used bands, I had occasional fork hits which I now believe happened because I used two therabands on each side. Double or triple layer bands are a definite cause.

You can also use a slingshot that makes fork hits next to impossible.

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/123000-the-mighty-industrial-the-battle-tank-of-slingshots/


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

You are shooting 11mm steel with the same setup that you shoot airsoft BB?


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Ammo width vs fork gap...

If you have a 30mm gap and 11mm - projectile only has a 9.5mm tolerance before hitting the fork. 6mm has 12mm Doesn't sound like much - but its massive...

if you are canting the frame without realising those tolerances shrink down quickly.

Are you hitting the same spot repeatedly?


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

What wise Mattwalt said + (may be) poor release = a match made in hell! :cursin:


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

SJAaz said:


> You are shooting 11mm steel with the same setup that you shoot airsoft BB?


You don't say what slingshot you are using, what bands, or whether you shoot through the forks or over the top. But SJAaz suggested maybe the bands that work for airsoft don't have enough power to put 11mm steel through or over the forks.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

A pic of your pouch and bands and slingshot would be nice. Let us see how you attached the bands to the pouch. We'll be able to help you a lot better if you send pics.

See if locking your wrist works. If you are unable to do that, you need lighter bands/ammo or a wrist-brace.

That's my two rupees anyways.


----------

